# scope dpwn/up



## 23273 (Feb 13, 2006)

well had my endo/ colon scope done today all is well they did take a tissue sample just to test no other issues,also he said my stomach was a little red but no worries thinks ita bacteria ,.i have to say i hear all this stuff about these procedures and i have to tell anyone whos getting them done not to worry it was a piece of cake ,,, i didnt remeber nothing but them putting me down ,,, THANKS TO ALL ON THE SITE FOR ALL THE INPUT AND INFO I AHVE READ THANK U AGAIN


----------



## 23273 (Feb 13, 2006)

wow all these views but no replys THANKS FOR ALL THE ADVICE GUYS AND THIS FORUM GOT ME TREW THE WHOLE ORDEAL


----------



## 17358 (Dec 9, 2006)

hey joe man i feel you on that i have to have one done and i'm kinda nervous is their anything i should know do they put you to slep or anything like that


----------



## 23273 (Feb 13, 2006)

i was totally sleep they gave me a double dose ,,dont even remember waking up or speaking to the doc nor the ride home.


----------

